# 1st cabinet



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

This is my first project with my router table that I made a few months ago. This is the bottom cabinet for a bookcase. There will be another one just like it to go on the other side of the fireplace. What a learning experience & having fun. Wife loves it so far, going to look at some molding bits tomorrow.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

looks good, table must working out well


----------



## Cycle-Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

looking good Don


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

right on,,nice job


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice. The sense of accomplishment leaves a great feeling.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

well done. Keep posting the pictures.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nothing quite like the joy of a project turning out well.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great!!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nicely done, Don.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"I like it when a plan comes together"...

Great result, Don.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Don.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks good Don. Just curious, what wood did you use? The panels look like mdf. What did you use for the rails and stiles?


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Brian, I used Poplar for most of the cabinet & MDF for the raised panels, plywood for the floor of the cabinet, when done, will be painted.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Don.

Once the woodworking bug bites you, it will be difficult to stop from making cabinets. Nicely done.
Congrats!!!


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Update, got the trim on, next will be to make a profile on the door edges & mount the hinges, make the top, then the fun part...............
SANDING. Oh, got to make it's twin also.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The second one is 'usually' easier. Don......

Great job, so far......


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

looks good.....


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Got the top part done today for the first one.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks nice so far


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Don does that look good . You've got some skills there !


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

right on...very nice


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

The second one is done which went a lot faster, ready to prep & paint soon. What a learning curve.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

There both very nice . I've really have to find the time to try something like this


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Rick, it was not as hard as what I thought it would be to build, the hard part was getting the wife's approval on the design & trim, after several arguments she said to build it the way I wanted to.


----------



## rcoups (Nov 16, 2014)

Lookin' good----post finished pix please.


----------

